# تامر امين بسيونى يعلن أمام كاميرات التليف



## Coptic Man (22 ديسمبر 2005)

استمرارا لمسلسل التحريض العلنى على القيام بالاعمال الارهابية و استمرارا لمسلسل تفسير اى حادث يحدث على وجه الكرة الارضية على انه حرب صليبية نصرانية تنصيرية يهودية صهيونية لأجتزاز جذور الاسلام من العالم أجرى القائمين على البرنامج وثيق الصلة بدوائر الحكم العليا و الذى يشارك فى تقديمه المرأة ذات الميونين دولار اقصد جنيه و هى نرفانا أحمد أغلى مذيعة فى تاريخ الاعلام المصرى و التى تمت بصلة قرابة عصب للسيد رئيس الجمهورية شخصيا و التى بعد فصلها من قنوات اوربيت بسبب عدم كفاءتها المهنية تعاقد معها انس الفقى وزير الابواق و مسئول تجنيد ارهابيو النظام مقابل 2مليون جنيه سنويا( ذلك العقد الذى أثار ثورة لم تخمد بعد و لن تخمد قريبا فى اوساط مذيعات التليفزيون الحكومى الاكثر كفاءة منها و اللائى يتقاضين عشرات الجنيهات فقط وشهريا) و يشترك ايضا فى تقديم البرنامج المذيع الصغير الكبير فى تطرفه الاسلامى الشديد و إرهابه المتفجر بلا حدود و بمنتهى الرعونة تامر أمين بسيونى الابن الاصغر فى عائلة أمين بسيونى (المسئول المخابراتى الكبير السابق و الذى كان فى شبابه احد الجواسيس الذين عينهم امين حماد رئيس الاذاعة المخابراتى السابق بعد الثورة ليقوم بالتجسس على المذيعين و حياتهم الشخصية و الذى يتهمه العديد منهم بالتسبب فى نقله نهائيا من الاذاعة او التسبب فى اعتقاله و الذى وصل فى مرحلة ما الى ذلك المنصب الذى يطمع فيه كل مخابراتى مباحثى داخل مبنى ماسبيرو منصب رئيس منجم الذهب و الهبش و الهبر المسمى الشركة القومية لمدينة الانتاج الاعلامى و كان امين بسيونى قد طٌرد من منصبه بمجرد وصول ممدوح البلتاجى لمنصب وزير الاعلام بعد اتهامه بسرقة 2000مليون جنيه مصرى(2مليار جنيه مصرى) من ميزانية الدولة و بعده طرد علاء بسيونى شقيقه الاكبر من تليفزيون الحكومة بعد اتهامه بالحصول على بدلات سفر تقدر ب 80ألف جنيه(معلهش مبلغ تافه ما هو كل برغوث على قد دمه) دون وجه حق و مخالفة للوائح بإستغلال منصب ابوه ( PAAPAA) الذى كان صاحب عزبة ماسبرو وقتها (علاء الان مقدم برامج اسلامية فى قناة دريم المملوكة للاسلامى المتطرف أحمد بهجت حرامى القروض) و يشارك مع الاثنين فى تقديم البرنامج الصحفى اللامع محمود سعد رئيس تحرير مجلة الكواكب و الذى ظهرت عنده مواهب تليفزيونية حوارية فجأة مواكبة لأتجاه دينى اخلاقى عميق طلع له فى قفاه فجأة بعد ان كان متخصصا فى متابعة اخبار الارتست و الراقصات و الهشك بشك و لا و النبى يا عبده!
جرى الحوار بين هذه المجموعة الغريبة من المذيعين الوثيقى الصلة بدوائر الحكم و لكلٍ سكته هذا عن طريق PAAPAA و هذا عن طريقMAAMAA مع الاسلامية المتطرفة السافرة و العياذ باللات ! سفيرة نظام محمد حسنى مبارك فى الدنمارك
و العنصر الارهابى السورى المطلوب القبض عليه فى سوريا أحمد أبو لبن و الذى استوطن الدنمارك بعد ان استطاع الفرار من سوريا و كون تنظيم ارهابى هناك يسمى الوقف الاسلامى الاسكندنافى و يترأسه بنفسه و مع هذين العنصر الارهابى المجرم محمد عمارة نجم نجوم الاعلام الحكومى التحريضى على الارهاب فى مصر و العالم و الذى يمجده النظام الحاكم فى مصر و يمكنه من كل ابواقه الاعلامية و يصرف على نشاطه الارهابى الاجرامى و سفرياته من جيوب دافعى الضرائب القبط الملاعين
و هذا اللقاء و اجراؤه فى التليفزيون المصرى الحكومى و من هذه المجموعة من المذيعين بالذات التى نبتت من لدن النظام و ما سيتضح من تورط صريح لسفيرة نظام الحكم المصرى فى الدنمارك و وزير خارجية نظام الحكم المصرى فى أعمال و تمويل منظمة الوقف الاسلامى الاسكندنافى الارهابية الدولية المشبوهة
كل هذا يثبت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك ان النظام و الاخوان و بن لادن كلها وجوه متعددة لشئ واحد اسمه الارهاب الاسلامى
بدأ الحوار إبن امين بسيونى بقوله: يقولون لنا دائما لا تحاولوا تشويه عقول الناس فى الشرق بكلام عن المؤامرة ضد الاسلام و التآمر ضد الاسلام و الحملة العالمية لتشويه صورة الاسلام فى العالم و نظرية المؤامرة و هوس المؤامرة و لكن اسمحوا لى:
نعم هناك مؤامرة تحاك ضد الاسلام نعم ان الغرب يتآمر على كل ما هو اسلامى نعم هناك محاولة عالمية لمنع تقدم دين اللات و هذا هو الدليل معكم الان على التليفون من الاسكندرية فضيلة الشيخ السورى \ أحمد ابو لبن رئيس منظمة الوقف الاسلامى الاسكندنافى و مقراها الدنمارك
* العنصر الارهابى تامر بسيونى :فضيلة الشيخ ؛كلمنا عن المؤامرة الجديدة التى تحاك ضد الاسلام فى الدنمارك 
-العنصر الارهابى المجرم السورى : بسم اللات الرخمن الرخيم اود فى البداية ان أتوجه بالشكر لحكومة مصر الاسلامية على الدعم المالى الكبير الذى تقدمه حكومة مصر الاسلامية لمنظمة الوقف الاسلامى الاسكندنافى و اود ان اشكرها أكثر على المجهود الكبير الذى بذلته حكومة مصر الاسلامية لمعارضة نهج حكومة و شعب الدنمارك المعادى لدين الحق دين الاسلام و على مجهودها الشاق الذى بذلته لتجميع كلمة سفراء الدول الاسلامية فى كوبنهاجن ضد حكومة الدنمارك و شعب الدنمارك المعادى للاسلام حيث تقدموا جميعا بعريضة احتجاج ضد رئيس وزراء الدنمارك و حاولوا مقابلته و لكن لتجبره و عداؤه للاسلام رفض مقابلتهم كما اود ان اشكر السيدة سفيرة مصر الاسلامية للمجهود الشاق الذى بذلته لتحمل مصر الاسلامية تكاليف رحلتنا لحشد العداء لدولة الدنمارك و شعبها المعادى للاسلام فى العالم الاسلامى و التى بدأناها بزيارة الى مصرة الاسلامية رتبت خلالها لنا فيها معالى سفيرة مصر الاسلامية مقابلات مع كل رجال الدولة بدءً من السيد وزير خارجية مصر الاسلامية و السيد وزير التجارة و الصناعة بمصر الاسلامية و السيد وزير اعلام مصر الاسلامية و السيد مصطفى بكرى رئيس تحرير جريدة الاسبوع و عضو برلمان مصر الاسلامية و السادة رؤساء الصحف الرسمية فى مصر الاسلامية و فضيلة شيخ الازهر فى مصر الاسلامية و السيد رئيس الاذاعة فى مصر الاسلامية و السيد رئيس قطاع الاخبار فى تليفزيون مصر الاسلامية و السادة رؤساء القنوات الفضائية الخاصة فى مصر الاسلامية و السيد محافظ دمياط و السيد محافظ الاسكندرية فى مصر الاسلامية كل هذا لحشد العداء ضد حكومة و شعب الدنمارك المعادين للاسلام و لمحمد رسول اللات 

تابع بقية الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic Man (22 ديسمبر 2005)

*محمود سعد مقاطعا: طيب مش تقول لنا ايه الموضوع يا مولانا 
-العنصر الارهابى المجرم السورى: الموضوع ان رئيس وزراء الدنمارك قابل المؤلفة الصومالية الكافرة التى ألفت الفيلم الهولندى الذى بسببه قتل احد ابناؤنا المتهورين ثيو فان جوخ المخرج الهولندى و الذى به و العياذ باللات امرأة عارية كُتب على حسدها العراى آيات القرآن الكريم الت تتحدث عن تعدد الزوجات و مِلك اليمين و حيض النساء و هذه الامور التى يتشدق بها المعادين للاسلام فى الغرب على انها اشياء تدل على ان الاسلام يقهر المرأة بينما رفض مقابلة وفد من سفراء العالم الاسلامى بقيادة معالى سفيرة مصر الاسلامية للاحتجاج على الجريمة التى ارتكبتها احدى الصحف فى حق نبينا الكريم حين اجرت مسابقة بين الهواة بعد ان رفض الرسامين المحترفين فى الاشتراك فى المسابقة لرسم حضرة سيدنا رسول اللات( تعليق بسيط منى : العنصر الارهابى السورى يكذب -لا نستغرب الكذب من الذى تلطخت ايديه بدماء الابرياء المسيحيين السوريين فى حماة السورية- الجريدة لم تدعو المحترفين اصلا للاشتراك فى المسابقة و المسابقة كانت: " انت من هواة الرسم ؟ اختار شخصية عالمية مشهورة و ارسمها كما تتصورها " و قد اختار 12 من المتسابقين الهواة من بين المئات الذين اشتركوا فى المسابقة شخصية فارس عربى مجهول الهوية و رسموها بينما اختار البعض البابا بنديكت و اختار البعض رئيس الوزراء الاسرائيلى شارون و اختار البعض الممثل الامريكى توم كروز و عٌرضت الرسوم على نقاد فنيين و الصورة الفائزة كانت لشخص عربى قوى البنية يركب حصان يرتدى ملابس الحرب العربية ويمسك فى احدى يديه سيف و فى اليد الاخرى جنزير و فى عمامته مجموعة من القنابل اليدوية و لا توجد اى اشارة لأن هذا الشخص هو محمد ابن عبد اللات - الوحيدين الذين اعتبروا ان الشخص المرسوم هو محمد ابن عبد اللات كان اعضاء منظمة الوقف الاسكندنافى الاسلامى التى تمولها الحكومة المصرية و كما يقول المثل ما شتمك الا من بلغك و ما وصف محمد بأنه إرهابى الا من اعتبر ان الارهابى المرسوم هو محمد و اللى على رأسه بطحة بيحسس عليها) و عندما طالبنا رئيس وزراء الدنمارك للاعتزار رفض و قال انها حرية تعبير !!!~ و منعتنا كل الصحف الدنماركية من الرد(تعليق بسيط منى : العنصر الارهابى أبو لبن يكذب كالعادة تطبيقا لمبدأ التقية الاسلامى لقد قامت الصحف الدنماركية التابعة للتيار اليسارى و الشيوعى و الهيبى و الفوضوى و أعداء التجارة الحرة بتبنى منطق الجماعات الاسلامية الضعيف و نظمت حملات صحفية هوجاء ضد رئيس الوزراء و دفاعا عن الاسلام إنطلاقا من التحالف الظاهر بين هذه التنظيمات و التطرف الاسلامى لتلاقيهما فى منطقة معاداة جورج بوش و اتفاقية التجارة الحرة و العولمة رغم تباين اسباب هذا العداء و فى اطار ذلك تحصل منظمات اليسار و الشيوعيين و الهيبيين و الفوضويين على ملايين الدولارات من اموال بنك التقوى فى جزر الباهاماس)
*محمود سعد موجها كلامه للعنصر الارهابى المجرم محمد عمارة: على من يقع اللوم فى هذه المؤامرة العالمية على الاسلام على العالم ام علينا ن.....-العنصر الارهابى المجرم عمارة يقاطعه بطريقة المدفع سريع الطلقات-
-العنصر الارهابى المجرم محمد عمارة: إنها حرب شعواء يشنها الضالين فى كل مكان على الاسلام و المسألة ليست صحيفة بل هى رسميين و حكام يظهرون العداء للاسلام ان اوروبا تفتح اليوم بحمد اللات فتحا اسلاميا جديدا انها الهجرة الاسلامية الكبرى كهجرة الرسول من صحبه من مكة الى المدين يثرب فنوروها و اصيحت المدينة المنورة بحمد اللات و ما كل هذا الا ردود افعال على هذه النصرة الاسلامية الكبرى و هذا الفتح المبين 
* العنصر الارهابى تامر بسيونى مستطردا مانعا محمود سعد من المقاطعة: ايوة يا محمود دلوقت فيه رواج هائل و اقبال رهيب فى كل الدول الغربية على شراء كل الكتب عن الاسلام و شراء المصاحف باللغات الاوروبية؟؟
*محمود سعد و كان لا يزال مصرا على مقاطعة المدفع الارهابى سريع الطلقات محمد عمارة: أنا متعجب يا شيخ عمارة أنت بتقول عكس اللى انا كنت متصور انك ح تقوله عن اننا نحن المسلمين لم نقدم اى شيئ للعالم يتذكرنا به غير ما يسوءنا ان يتذكرنا به العالم 
- العنصر الارهابى محمد عمارة : لقد قامت للاسف الحكومة المصرية فى عهد عبد الناصر بترجمة ألف كتاب من الفكر الغربى للعربية بحجة اننا نريد ان نعرف الغرب و قل ان المشروع الناصرى استمر فى عهد السادات فترجم الف كتاب آخر و إستمر فى عهد مبارك فترجم ألف كتاب آخر اى ثلاثة آلاف كتاب معادى للفكر الحق ترجمناه بحجة معرفة الغرب فماذا افادنا معرفة الغرب فها هو الغرب يعادينا و يهين اشرف الخلق سيدهم و تاج رأسهم و نحن لا نعرف ماذا نفعل 
و لكن دعونى أسأل اولا لماذا عندما ارتكبت الدنمارك هذه الجريمة الشنعاء أصبح هناك موقف من الحكومة المصرية و حكومات 56دولة اسلامية سيزورها وفد منظمة الوقف الاسلامى الاسكندنافى على نفقة الحكومة المصرية 
* العنصر الارهابى تامر بسيونى: يمكن علشان الدنمارك دولة صغيرة على قد ايدينا نقدر نلعب بيها(تعليق بسيط منى: الظاهر ان الدنمارك هى التى تستجدى المعونة من مصر و باكستان و اندونيسيا و هى التى تستفيد بعوائد السياحة المصرية الاندونيسية الباكستانية اليها)
*محمود سعد متداخلا محاولا تهدأة اندفاع العنصرين الارهابين المجرمين تامر امين بسيونى و محمد عمارة نحو تفجير الكرة الارضية بدعوة المسلمين فى كل مكان و زمان الى الضغط على زر المفجر فى احزمتهم الناسفة: لا يا تامر السياسيين مش ممكن يتورطوا فى الهجوم على الاسلام
_ العنصر الارهابى المجرم محمد عمارة بغضب و حزم فاجأ محمود سعد: لا لا لا السياسيين من النصارى الصهيونيين هم اكثر الناس تهجما على الاسلام اليس جورج بوش هو الذى قال انه يشن حرب صليبية علينا ثم بعد ذلك اعتذر و قال انها زلة لسان و انه يقصد حرب عادية على الارهاب و ليس على الاسلام و الحقيقة انها زلة لسان ان يقول ما يعتمر فى صدره و ليس زلة لسان انه قال انه سيشن حربا صليبية علينا - (((تعليق بسيط منى: مولانا الارهابى المجرم محمد عمارة يكذب ثانية -فلا يكثر على من تلطخت ايديه بدماء فرج فودة و 1500قبطى قتلوا فى حقبة التسعينات بيد الوحش المسلم ان يكذب- فجورج بوش قال WE WILL CRUSADE AGAINST TERRORISM و معناها اننا سنناصل ضد الارهاب ففعل CRUSADE معناه يناضل و يجوز ان يستخدم كإسم بمعنى نضال و منها CRUSADOR اى المناضل و ليس من المعقول ان يمتنع الامريكيين و الانجليز استخدام كلمة هامة من كلمات لغتهم و معناها يناضل لمجرد ان الارهابيين المسلمين يتعمدون ان يترجموها بمعنى لا أثر له فى قواميس اللغات الغربية فليس له وجود الا فى عقول الارهابيين المسلمين الذين وضعوا المناهج الدراسية للتاريخ المزور الذى يجب علينا ان ندرسه و نحن مدركين زيفه حتى نحصل على شهاداتنا الدراسية و كان كل غرضهم من الكذبة هو الزعم بأن هناك حروب صليبيةو الحق انها كانت نضالا عالميا من اجل تحرير الاراضى المسيحية اليهودية المقدسة من الاحتلالات الاستيطانية العربية التى بدأت منذ عام639ميلادية بقيادة الارهابى ابو عبيدة ابن الجراح و ظل الارهابيون و المناضلين العالميين يتناوبون السيطرة على الاراضى الا ان أعاد اهلها الاصليين إعمار مملكتهم القديمة التى كانت على هذه الارض منذ ثلاثة آلاف عام قبل الميلاد و عاصمتها اورشاليم ؛ و للعلم جورج بوش لم يعتذر و لكنه على العكس شن هجوما على الصحفيين المصريين واصفا اياهم بإساءتهم العمدية لترجمة حديثه بغية تحريض القوى الارهابية ضد مسيحيوا مصر ثم بعد ذلك غير اسم النضال الكونى ضد الارهابTHE UNIVERSAL CRUSADE AGAINST TERRORISM الى الحرب العالمية على الارهابWORLD WAR AGAINST TERRORISM لا يوجد اعتذار بل تغيير اسم اتقاء لتمكن وسائل الاعلام المصرية من استخدام الاكذوبة التاريخية لزيادة التحريض ضد المسيحيين فى مصر و قد اكد قداسة البابا شنودة فى اكثر من مكان انه لا توجد فى الوثائق التاريخية لا للمسلمين و لا للإفرنج عبارة حروب صليبية فهى فى ادبيات المؤرخين المسلمين الذين عاصروا هذه الحروب : حروب ضد الافرنج. و فى الادبيات التاريخية للإفرنج : ""النضال"" فقط لا غير و ان كلمة حروب صليبية هى ابتداع حديث جدا لواضعى مناهج التاريخ فى مصر مرجعه الخمسينات)))

تابع بقية الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic Man (22 ديسمبر 2005)

لواضعى مناهج التاريخ فى مصر مرجعه الخمسينات)))
-ثم اضاف الارهابى محمد عمارة مستطردا: فى احد الايام قام المدعو" بويكين " بإلقاء خطبة فى جمع من جنوده و هو مرتدى لباسه العسكرى اننا سننتصر على الارهابيين لأن الهنا أعظم من إلههم فإلهنا حقيقى و إلههم وثن موجود فى الكعبة . و رفض بوش عندما طالبناه بالاعتذار ان يعتذر بل عينه فى منصب اعلى((تعليق بسيط منى : مولانا العنصر الارهابى المجرم محمد عمارة يكذب مستخدما مبدأ التقية الاسلامى :فبويكين كان ضابطا إحتياطيا و استدعى للخدمة فى العراق و كان بويكين رجلا شديد التدين و خادما بالكنيسة و اقم له شباب الكنيسة حفلا توديعيا له قبل الانتقال الى ميدان المعركة فى العراق و وجد بويكين الخوف الشديد على حياته فى عيون شبابه الذى ظل يخدمه طوال تلك السنوات و كل ما قاله اننا سننتصر حتما لان الهنا حقيقى و الههم وثن و هذا شيئ طبيعى ان يعتقد كل تابع لديانة ان ديانته متفوقة على اديان الآخرين أفلا يصف المسلمين رسول الاسلام انه اشرف الخلق !!! رغم انه زير نساء و قاطع طريق و قاتل شاذ جنسيا و لص مالهم وو مال الخلق لماذا لا يقولون انه اشرف المسلمين لماذا يوصف بأنه سيد الخلق اجمعين ؟؟ ما ذنب البوذى فى ان تصفه بأن شخص بصفات رسول الاسلام سيدا له ؟؟؟؟؟؟رغم ان البوذى على الاقل ليس زير نساء و لا قاطع طريق و لا لص و لا شاذ جنسيا و لا متعدد المنكوحات لماذا لا يكون سيد المسلمين فقط على الاقل اذا كان من حق مسلم ما ان يعتقد ان دينه دين رضاع الكبير و مِلك اليمين و القتل و الذبح و النهب دينا متفوقا على الاديان الاخرى فمن حق اتباع الديانات الاخرى ان تعتقد ان اديانها متفوقة على بقية الاديان بما فيها دين المحمديين و ان الهتم متفوقة على الهة الديانات الاخرى بما فيها اله محمد " و " أكبر" و"اللات"))
- ثم عاد العنصر الارهابى محمد عمارة مستطردا : و دونالد رامسفيلد قال ان من يريد ان يفجر نفسه فى المدنيين و يقتلهم بإسم الهه فإن الهه هذا لابد ان يكون شيطان ((تعليق بسيط منى: لم اسمع ابدا ان راميسفيلد قد قال هذا الكلام و لا اظنه قاله رغم انه كلام منطقى واضح ان عمارة يشك فى الاسلام يبدو ان يشاهد القس زكريا بطرس كثيرا))
=السفيرة المصرية فى كوبنهاجن مقاطعه بلهجة طفلة لاهية: انا متفائلة ترالللم ...[تهز رأسها بطريقة طفولية ليتسدل شعرها القصير على خديها يبدو انها غير متوازنة زهنيا] انا نتفائلة .....ترالللم و احنا عملنا الكثير للرد و لسة ح نعمل 
-الشيخ عمارة : لازم نخاطبهم بلغاتهم قائلين لهم الستم تقولون انكم لا دخل لكم بالافلام و الجرائد لأنكم دول محايدة امام الاديان و تلك هى العلمانية؟ أليست العمانية هى احترام الاخرين و الامتناع عن التكلم عنهم بما يسوءهم؟؟؟؟(((تعليق بسيط منى:تصورت للحظة ان مولانا الارهابى الشيخ محمد عمارة قد تاب عن الارهاب و كفر مثلنا و اصبح علمانى يدافع عن العلمانية ))) 
_ الشيخ عمارة بلهجة خفيضة و هو يغمز بعينه لتامر امين بسيونى: نخاطبهم على قدر عقولهم يعنى احنا ضد العلمانية طبعا و لكن نحاول ان نستغلها لرفع راية الاسلام عاليا(((تعليق بسيط منى: الان فهمت عمارة لم يصبح علمانيا و العياذ باللات و لا حاجة و لكنه يعترف انه يمارس منذ اللحظة الاولى فى اكاذيبه التحريضية مذهب التقية الاسلامى و هو لم لا يعرفه: ان الكذب هو أفضل الفضائلTHE BEST VIRTUEاذا كان من شأنه وقاية الاسلام او دار الاسلام اذى او فضيحة و الحاق اذى او فضيحة بالكفر او دار الكفر. فالرجل و هو اشد اعداء العلمانية فى بلاده يعتبر ان العلمانية اسمى العقائد عندما تمارس فى الدنمارك اذا كان من شأنها قطع السنة الكتاب و قطع رؤوس الفنانين و اصابة الكفار اهل دار الكفر بالزعر و الخوف و حفظ فضائح رسول اللات من كشف سترها مثل رضاع الكبير و احداث جمع القرآن و اكل الشاه لآية الرجم و آية رضاع الكبير و حديث رجم القردة الزانية؟ و قصص منكوحاته من زوجات و ملك يمين و جوارى و اماء و سبايا و اسيرات و بعير)))
*تامر بسيونى و قد تلقى رسالة فى سماعة اذنه من المخرج: معنا الان اتصال تليفونى مع هانى عزيز رئيس منظمة المصريين بالخارج((تعليق بسيط منى: هانى عزيز ليس من المصريين بالخارج و اول مرة اسمع انه رئيس هذه المنظمة المزعومة و هو لمن لا يعرفه الرجل البدين كالبلونة ذو الصوت النسائى الذى لا يليق ب رجل الذى يعقد حفلات افطار الوحدة الوطنية و المقرب من الانبا بيشوى الاسقف العام بشدة و نجح الانبا بيشوى فى فرضه داخل ادارة البطريركية رغم تشكك الجميع فى ذمته المالية و الانبا بيشوى نفسه لمن لا يعرفه معروف انه عميل المخابرات داخل البطريركية و جاسوس على قداسة البابا و مصدر شقاقات دائمة داخل الكنيسة و يحرض قداسة البابا ضد ابناؤه و اخوته الاساقفة))
*العنصر الارهابى تامر امين بسيونى: عاوز تقول ايه يا استاذ هانى عزيز
-هانى عزيز : انا بإسم كل المسيحيين فى مصر أرفض بشدة الجريمة الشنعاء التى قامت بها حكومة الدنمارك من سكوت على شتم الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه و سلم-على حد قول هانى عزيز- لان سيدنا البابا دايما يقول لنا اننا نرفض اهانة النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم-و الرواية على عهدة هانى عزيز- و نحن نرفض تماما ما قامت به الصحيفة الدنماركية من عمل مسابقة خبيثة بهدم اهانة رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم -على لسان هانى عزيز و الظاهر انه انضم لأمة الايمان و الاسلام و قرر انه يناكح نرفانا احمد كملك يمين- كما اننى احب ان اشجب الكلام الذى يفترى به من يسمى بزكريا بطرس على حضرة سيدنا النبى-على حد تعبير هانى عزيز و الظاهر ان نيرفانا أحمد رضعته امبارح طول الليل علشان كدة ما نطقتش من اول القعدة- و أحب ان اأكد ان سيدنا الانبا بيشوى نفسه و منى عينه ييجى لبرنامج البيت بيتك علشان يوضح ملابسات المحاكمة الكنسية اللى اجراها للقس زكريا بطرسش و انتهت بأن طرده سيدنا الانبا بيشوى من الكنيسة القبطية و من كل الكنائس الارثوذكسية(( تعليق بسيط منى: الجبن سيد الاخلاق و اذا لم تستح فإصنع ماشئت))
*محمود سعد: حاضر ها نستضيف فضيلته!
-هانى عزيز: أصل المسيحية ترفض تماما التهجم على المعتقدات الاسلامية يعنى احنا نبقى عايشين فى حمى المسلمين و نهين معتقداتهم؟ و علشان كدة سيدنا الانبا بيشوى نفسه و منى عينه ييجى يتناقش معاكم فى موضوع المطرود المشلوح زكريا بطرس و بالمرة يتناقش فى موضوع قيام الصحف الصفراء الخاصة بالتهجم على المعتقدات الدينية المسيحية
_ العنصر الارهابى تامر امين بسيونى مقاطعا بحدة: حاضر يا هانى ح نستضيف الانبا لمناقشة التصرف فى مسألة زكريا بطرس ده. 
* محمود سعد مقاطعا مخففا من غلواء تامر امين بسيونى: و ما فيش مانع برضه يا هانى نناقشه فى موضوع الصحف الصفراء التى تتهجم على المسيحية و المسيحيين . انا ح اتصل بفضيلته.
_هانى عزيز بسعادة غامرة تتقافز من نبرات صوته:ده احنا بنكره زكريا بطرس و طردناه من كنيستنا دة انا و فى محطة سيدى جابر سحبنى من يدى رجل ببدلة كاملة
*محمود سعد متفكها: هو انت كنت عايزه يلبس نص بدلة... ها ها ها
_هانى عزيز: اقصد انيق يعنى عرفنى بنفسه و قاللى يرضيك اللى بيعمله زكريا بطرس فى الدين الاسلامى ده هو فاكر نفسه بعيد عن ايدينا فقلت له كيف ان سيدنا الانبا بيشوى طرده من الكنيسة فإنبسط خالص
- العنصر الارهابى تامر امين بسيونى بحدة و نبرة الواثق: اتبريتوا منه يعنى خلاص سيبوهولنا و احنا ح نعرف نخلص عليه بمعرفتنا
_ بعد انتهاء المكالمة قال العنصر الارهابى محمد عمارة : احب اعلق على كلام هانى عزيز و اقول ان القس زكريا بطرس لم يطرد من الكنيسة المصرية و يقبض مرتبه الذى ينفق به على اسرته من هنا من مصر و سأظل اقول كدة لحد ما شنودة بنفسه يعلن فى بيان رسمى مذاع على الهواء اعتذاره عن كل ما يقوله زكريا بطرس و يعلن التبرؤ من زكريسا بطرسو اهدار دمه؟؟ و تبرؤه منه و وقف مرتبه!((( تعليق بسيط منى: خذ عندك بقى يا كبير المنافقين هانى عزيز هل تظن انك قادر ان تخذى ارهاب الارهابيين اما غبى صحيح يعنى حرامى و غبى كمان)))
*هنا تدخل محمود سعد : نعود لموضوع مخاطبة الغربيين بلغتهم و احب اقول انهم عندهم منطق معين لازم نفهمه و هو انهم يرفعون راية الحرية حتى ضد دينهم هم فقد انتجوا فيلم انا شفته فيه السيد المسيح يرقص يعنى فى فيلمهم رقصوا سيدهم 

تابع بقية الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic Man (23 ديسمبر 2005)

*هنا تدخل محمود سعد : نعود لموضوع مخاطبة الغربيين بلغتهم و احب اقول انهم عندهم منطق معين لازم نفهمه و هو انهم يرفعون راية الحرية حتى ضد دينهم هم فقد انتجوا فيلم انا شفته فيه السيد المسيح يرقص يعنى فى فيلمهم رقصوا سيدهم 
-قاطعه محمد عمارة صارخا: دول حرقوا الكنائس و ارهبوا العالم علشان الفيلم دة إرهاب و بلطجة و قتل و حرق و دم
+++هنا صرخ تامر امين بسيونى بغِل شديد و غضب رهيب : واضح ان الغربيين هؤلاء لا يفهمون الا هذه اللغة لغة القتل و البلطجة و الم واضح اننا كمسلمين ناس طيبين جدا و هم لا يفهمون لغة الطيبة هذه فكما قال شيخنا الجليل محمد عمارة انه اذا مس احدهم بمسيحهم فإنهم يقتلونه و يقتلون زوجته و يقتلون اولاده و يقتلون بناته و يحرقون داره . بدلا من ان يفعلوا مثلنا نحن الاغبياء الطيبين و يقولون له لماذا تشتمنا و نحن لا نشتمكم و لا نمس بأبناء دينكم فى ديارنا ونعود لندخل فى صراع مع انفسنا هل نحن الذين اخطأنا و فعلنا اشياء جعلتهم يشتمون نبينا 
لا بل يجب علينا نحن المسلمين من الان و طالع اذا شتمنا زكريا بطر سان نقتله و نقتل زوجته و نقتل اولاده و نقتل بناته و نحرق داره ثم نقول مسكين كان بيمارس حقه فى حرية التعبير مثلما يفعل الغربيين هذا ما سنفعله مع زكريا بطرس و هذا ما سنفعله مع جورج بوش
*محمود سعد و هو يحاول ان يخفى هول مفاجأته من تهديدات تامر امين بسيونى العلنية بقتله لجورج بوش و عائلته و القس زكريا بطرس و زوجته و ابناؤه : تامر بسيونى يا جماعة بيدعوا للبلطجة و القتل علنى!================================================
على هامش الموضوع
(1)اصبحت الان هناك اشكالية كبيرة لدى اتباع مذهب التقية فى استخدامه فبعد مذبحة 11سبتمبر نفذت كل ما انتجته مطابع الكون من كتب عن الاسلام و ترجمات للقرآن و الحديث و اصبح من المستحيل استغلال جهل الغرب بالاسلام للدعاية للاسلام فالغرب بعد 11سبتمبر قرأ القرآن و أصبح يفهم الاسلام افضل من اى داعية لانه درس الاسلام بعقل نقدى تحليلى و ليس بعقل غيبى مغيب حفظى تلقينى تقديسى فقد التقيت بمهندس دنماركى يعمل فى احد مشروعات المعونة الدنماركية فى القاهرة و هو اكبر مشروع صرف صحى فى العالم فإذا به يكلمنى بمنتهى التبحر فى مِلك اليمين و الفرق بين مِلك اليمين و الزوجة و الجارية و ان لفظ مِلك اليمين هو من كنايات المطاوعة اى اى امرأة تطاوع المسلم على ممارسة الجنس معه و كان هذا الكلام سنة 2002 و كنت معه فى المشروع اى قبل فتوى الشيخ المهندس محمد شحرور ب 4سنوات كاملة 
فلم يعد من الممكن بالمرة ان يطلع الداعية الاسلامى الذى يجيد اللغة الانجليزية على الغرب ليقول لهم ان الاسلام هو الدين الوحيد الذى كرم المرأة و يظن انهم سيقولون له كما كانوا يقولون قبل 11سبتمبر: O.K WHY NOT GOOD FOR YOU بل ساعتها سيقولون لا انت كاذب ؛الاسلام وصف المرأة بأنها مخلوقة من ضلع اعوج و ناقصة عقل و دين و اداة لمتعة الرجل(رياحين خلقن لنا) وليس لها حق الخروج من الدار(قِرْنَ فى دياركن) و اوجب بتر اعضاؤهن التناسللية الحسية(ّخَتِنُوا و لا تجوروا) بحيث تمتع الرجل و لا تستمتع هى و اعطى الرجل حق مناكحة اى عدد دون حدود منهن و حق استرقاقهنو امتلاكهن و احتباسهن و المتاجرة بهن و خطفهن للمارسة الجنس فيما اذا كن من غير المسلمات بل و حرمها حتى من حق اختيار ما تلبس او حتى حق الامتناع عن ممارسة هذا الجنس الذى لا يمتعها
(2)أعتقد ان أكثر ما ندم عليه الشيخ الارهابى الملتبس للبدلة الافرنجية الكافرة و العياذ باللات محمد عمارة هو انه فضح تقيته بنصيحته للارهابى احمد ابو لبن رئيس منظمة الوقف الاسلامى الاسكندنافى بمديح العلمانية و شرحها للغربيين الكفرة على انها معناها احترام اديان الاخرين و قوله بأن العلمانية ليست العداء للاديان بل احترام الاديان و تقديسها و عدم المساس برموزها ثم بعد ذلك غمز بعينه لتامر بسيونى عندما فوجئ بدفاع الشيخ الارهابى عن العلمانية بقوله له" دعنا نخاطبهم على قدر عقولهم"
واضح ان هذا الارهابى يظن نفسه اذكى من الشعوب الغربية التى اخترعت البدلة التى يلبسها و السيارة التى يركبها و الكاميرا التى تصوره و الميكروفون الذى ينقل صوته الارهابى و التليفزيون الذى نرى وجهه الشيطانى من خلاله
ان مثل هذا الشيخ بظنه فى نفسه بالذكاء يثبت الى اى حد هو انسان غبى فالغرب بعد 11سبتمبر قرأ الفقه و الحديث و القرآن و اصبح يفهم فى الاسلام اكثر منه هو لقد كان محمد عمارة هو اول من اقام الافراح و اطلق الزغاريد بعد 11سبتمبر بسبب ان جميع الكتب عن الاسلام و جميع نسخ ترجمات القرآن و الحديث بجميع اللغات الغربية نفذت و تم شراؤها و المكتبات الغربية تطالب الازهر و المؤسسات الاسلامية بالمزيد.. فقد ظن عمارة بغباؤه ان الغربيين سيقعون فى حب ثديى سهلة إمرأة ابو حذيقة مرضعة الرجال عشراً و يعتنقون دين اللات افواجا طلبا لرضعات عشرأً ممتعات! بينما القرآن كلما درسته كلما ادركت خطورة هذا الفكر على الحضارة الانسانية و الوجود الانسانى كله و كلما قرأته كلما تعرفت على كاتبه الحقيقى انه الشيطان ذاته فمن يأمر بالقتل و الذبح و النكاح و الخطف و الاغتصاب و الاغتنام و الجزية و الفيئ و الخراج و المكوس ومِلك اليمين و أرضاع الكبير غير عدو البر.
(3) كنت اتمنى ان يكشف لنا العنصر الارهابى المجرم تامر بسيونى عن الطريقة المثلى للرد على افتراءات الدنمارك و بوش و زكريا بطرس انها بالامتناع عن اخذ المعونة الدنماركية و الامريكيةو نتركهم يترجوننا و يلحسون التراب تحت احذيتنا طالبين الصفح و الغفران لكى نقبل ان نتفضل بأن نتكرم بأن نأخذ المعونة من الدنمارك و امريكا فلو رفضنا اخذ المعونة من الدنمارك و امريكا فلن تجد الدنمارك و امريا من يأخذها و ساعتها ستموت امريكا و الدنمارك من الجوع لأن حضرة سيدنا رسول اللات سيغضب عليهم 
(4) أعلن العنصر الارهابى المجرم تامر امين بسيونى صراحة نيته فى قتل الرئيس الامريكى جورج بوش و زوجته باربارا بوش و بنتيه و القس زكريا بطرس و زوجته و ابناؤه و رئيس وزراء الدنمارك و زوجته و ابناؤه و حرق بيوت الثلاثة هذا ما اكد انه ينتويه مصرا فى آخر الحديث و اننى احذر الخابرات الامريكية CIA بإتخاذ اللازم نحو حماية الاسر الثلاثة من ارهاب تامر امين بسيونى الذى هو من عملاء المخابرات المصرية و لا ينطق بهذه التهديدات من فراغ و لا داعى للاستهتار بنوايا تامر امين بسيونى الارهابية
(5)أعتقد ان اى مسلم يستمع لتامر امين بسيونى يجب ان يصبح ارهابيا ثم نجد من يتساءل لماذا كل ارهابى على وجه الارض هو اما مصريا أو تعلم فى مصر مما اوقعه تحت نير الاعلام الارهابى المصرى و التعليم الارهابى المصرى او على الاقل تأثر بمصريين نتيجة مخالطة هؤلاء الارهابيين 
(6) أحذر العالم امنعوا دخول اى مسلم مصرى اليكم فهم جميعا ارهابيين محتملين
(7) زعم محمود سعد انه سيستضيف الانبا بيشوى ترى ماذا سيقول لو صدق محمود سعد هل سيشارك الانبا بيشوى فى جريمة تصفية الضحايا القس زكريا بطرس و زوجته و اولاده و الرئيس جورج بوش و زوجته و بناته و رئيس وزراء الدنمارك و زوجته و بناته؟ هذا ما ستكشف عنه الايام القادمة فقد وصل بعض ابناء الكنيسة الى الحضيض الاسفل ساحبيننا معهم الى الدرك الاسفل
هذا ما ستكشف عن الايام القادمة

منقووووووووول​


----------



## Maya (23 ديسمبر 2005)

*أخي mena_hot 

أشكرك على إختيار هذا الموضوع المفصل ، والذي ليس فيه شيء غريب على أولئك المحمديين  .... 

------------------

لقد ورد في الموضوع في المشاركة الأخيرة :

(4) أعلن العنصر الارهابى المجرم تامر امين بسيونى صراحة نيته فى قتل الرئيس الامريكى جورج بوش و زوجته باربارا بوش و بنتيه .

إن إسم زوج الرئيس جورج بوش هي ( Laura ) وإسم إبنتيه هو ( jenna ) و ( barbara  ) ....

وقد يكون كاتب المقال قد أخطأ في إسم والد الرئيس جورج بوش وهو أيضاً إسمه جورج بوش وزوجته أي  أم الرئيس الحالي هي ( Barbara ) .

--------------

ليحميهم الرب من كل أذى وضرر وشر .*


----------



## Coptic Man (23 ديسمبر 2005)

*شكرا علي التوضيح يا اخت مايا 

والرب يحافظ علي اولاده *


----------



## My Rock (23 ديسمبر 2005)

القمص زكريا بطرس مفور دمهم, بدل ما يردوا بالكلثل و البرهان, بهددوا بالقتل... اي متعودين على كده, الرب يحميه


----------



## Maya (23 ديسمبر 2005)

*أخي mena_hot 

تحية مسيحية صادقة ...

لا تتصور مدى الخوف والرعب الذي يلقيه القمص زكريا بطرس في قلوب أولئك الناس ، بكلماته وأدلته وبراهينه يحرك الماء الراكدة في نفوس أتباع الظلام ، وبشهادته للمسيح وللإيمان المسيحي يشكل تحرك لأقفال قلوب كثيرة علاها صدئ الجهل والتخلف ورفض المسيح ...

و لكن النظرة المحمدية للقمص زكريا بطرس هي على أنه نصراني مشرك يحاول مهاجمة الإسلام والدعوة إلى النصرانية و هو التعريف الذي يطلق عل كل صوت مؤمن يحاول إيضاح الحقائق والشهادة للإيمان المسيحي ...

على كل حال إن هؤلاء القوم إرهابيون لا يؤمنون إلا بالإرهاب ولا يتورعون عن فعل أي شيء لخدمة فكرهم المريض والمشوه ...

لنصلي للرب ليحمي القمص زكريا وعائلته وكل أقاربه وكل الشعب المسيحي في كل مكان من العالم ويبعد عنهم شرور الإرهابيين والقتلة وأتباع الظلام ..

------------*


----------



## maarttina (23 ديسمبر 2005)

*باسم اللات المقيت المكار المضل المذل الم&#1603*

مينا شكرا ليك جدا طبعا احنا محروميين من مشاهدة الحاجات ده بس طبعا سمعت عنه مينا من فضلك لو تعرف رابط او ممكن حتي ترسلي الحديث بتاع البرنامج فانا في احتياج اليه 
في الحقيقة يا جماعة المسلميين افلسوا ولم يعد لديهم ما يردوا بيه علي الكفره 
كفاية ارحموهم هما برضه مالهمش ذنب كله من اللقيط ابن أمنه اللي وصف الله بصفات لعينه يخجل منها أي انسان 
حديث علي لسان رسول الاسلام موجود في كنز العمال حديث رقم 2564 اعتراف صريح منه بأن اصحابه اسلموا خوفا من الله أما الكفار فأسلموا خوفا من السيف اخرجه كمان البخاري .ده غير مئات الاحاديث اللي من نوعية أومرت ان اقاتل الناس جميعا .وبعثت بالسيف وجعل رزقي تحت ظل رمحي 
سؤال أخير لكل مسلم هل لكم أن تفسروا لي معاني هذه الايات علشان مش عارفاها 
من منكم ألا واردها ؟؟؟؟والاية التانية :معني كواعب أترابا وهل هذا هو القرأن الطاهر ؟؟
كل سنة وانتم طيبيين بمناسبة أعياد الكريسماس
اترككم في سلام المسيح الهنا ومخلصنا وملكنا 
31وبَعدَ هذا كُلِّهِ، فماذا نَقولُ؟ إذا كانَ الله مَعَنا، فمَنْ يكونُ علَينا؟ 32الله الذي ما بَخِلَ باَبنِهِ، بَلْ أسلَمَهُ إلى الموتِ مِنْ أجلِنا جميعًا، كيفَ لا يَهَبُ لنا معَهُ كُلَ شيءٍ؟ 33فمَنْ يتَّهِمُ الذينَ اَختارَهُمُ الله، والله هوَ الذي بَرَّرَهُم؟ 34ومَنْ يَقدِرُ أنْ يَحكُمَ علَيهِم؟ والمَسيحُ يَسوعُ هوَ الذي ماتَ، بل قامَ، وهوَ الذي عَنْ يَمينِ الله يَشفَعُ لنا. 35فمَنْ يَفصِلُنا عَنْ مَحبَّةِ المَسيحِ؟ أتَفصِلُنا الشِّدَّةُ أمِ الضيقُ أمِ الاضطهادُ أمِ الجوعُ أمِ العُريُ أمِ الخطرُ أمِ السَّيفُ؟ 36فالكِتابُ يَقولُ: «مِنْ أجلِكَ نَحنُ نُعاني الموتَ طَوالَ النَّهارِ، ونُحسَبُ كغَنَمِ لِلذَبحِ«. 37ولكنَّنا في هذِهِ الشَّدائِدِ نَنتَصِرُ كُلَ الانتِصارِ بالذي أحَبَّنا. 38وأنا على يَقينٍ أنَّ لا الموتَ ولا الحياةَ، ولا الملائِكَةَ ولا رُؤساءَ الملائِكةِ، ولا الحاضِرَ ولا المُستَقبَلَ، 39ولا قِوى الأرضِ ولا قِوى السَّماءِ، ولا شيءَ في الخَليقَةِ كُلِّها يَقدِرُ أنْ يَفصِلَنا عَنْ مَحبَةِ الله في المَسيحِ يسوعَ ربِّنا.


----------



## whocares (24 ديسمبر 2005)

شكراً يا mena-hot على الخبر،

بس أنا بضحك لماذا يقوم السيد بسيوني بربط قسنا بطرس (اللي مفور دمهم زي ما قال My Rock) بـ جورج بوش ؟ بسيوني متلخبط تماماً فهو يربط القس مع بوش الذي يدعي أنه مسيحي لأنه أستخدم كلمة crusade كالرومان المدعين أنهم مسيحيين. شتان ما بين القس بطرس اللي مستعد يموت من أجل أعداءه يعرفوا المسيح (و بالتالي يجعل بسيوني يستحي على دمه) و بوش الذي يقتل أعداءه كدكتاتور روما "أنتيباس". 

مقتبس من نفس الموقع للصورة المرفقة أدناه: " ويقول أبونا ذكريا في سنة 48 كان لي أخ الكبير البكري اسمه فؤاد بطرس حنين عنده عمل حر وكان يروح يوعظ في الكنائس وفي يوم وهو رايح قرية من القرى يعظ فيها فمسكوه جماعة الإخوان المسلمين سنة 48 وجروه داخل الدرة وضربوه بالبلط وبعدين قطعوا لسانه علشان خاطر لو كان لسه فيه روح ما يعرفش يخبر عنهم لأنه كان شافهم ... ونوموه على الأرض علشان يثبتوه ما يجريش وراهم ولا يزحف بره الذرة لحد ما تطلع روحه، دخًلوا سيخ حديد في أذنه وخرج من أذنه الثانية وهو نائم على الأرض وغرسوه في قلب الأرض علشان ما يتحركش ... انتقل شهيد من أجل اسم المسيح وكلمة الله- طبعا ما اتكونش عندي رد فعل عنيف ضد المسلمين بالعكس أنا بحب المسلمين حب شديد جدا وبأشفق عليهم مش خوف من الجماعات دي لكن إشفاق." الرب يحميه!


----------



## ممدوح مليكة (9 نوفمبر 2006)

*موضوع شيق ولكن...............*

**********


----------



## obedience (19 نوفمبر 2006)

************

*لما تتعلم الاحترام ابقي شارك معنا*

*تطرد لمدة 3 ايام لقلة الادب*

*coptic man*


----------



## coptic hero (12 ديسمبر 2006)

obedience قال:


> *****************


 
ايه يابنى سيل الآيات القرأنيه اللى بتقوله ده وريحه الباكبورت ده
اكيد بتشمها لما تفتح بقك هههههههههههه تقدر تقول لى بتشم ايه لما تفتح مصحفك ريحه 
حيوانات منويه صح


----------



## Raymond (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*نرجو طرد هذا العضو لقلة الادب المستفحلة*

*شكرا يا كوبتك لاهتمامك ....*


----------



## mml9973 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*إلى الأخ coptic man*

يا أخي لن أستطيع أن أجاريك في الأسلوب الغريب واللفاظ التي لا يرضى عنها السيد المسيح نفسه.

ما أعلمه عن ديني وما علمنا إيه رسول الله أن نحترم السيد المسيح وأن نحترم أهل الكتاب بغض النظر عن بعض المتأسلمين الذين لا هم لهم إلا السب والشتم.

إننا في الإسلام ... إن لم نؤمن بالمسيح عليه السلام ... فإن ذلك يخرجنا من الديانة الإسلامية.

فلماذا تكرهون محمدا ورسولنا يحب المسيح ؟؟؟؟

صدقني ... الحوار المحترم دون استخدام الفاظ تشمئز لها الأسماع النظيفة من مسيحيين ومسلميين لا تؤدي إلا إلى تصفيق التافهين و احتقار العقلاء.

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (ليس المؤمن بالطعّان ولا اللّعان ولا الفاحش ولا البذئ)

وأطلب منك بكل احنرام لشخصك الكريم  ان نعود كما كنا في الماضي ... يحترم بعضنا البعض

وإن اختلفنا .... فلا يجب أن نتدنى لمستوى الصبية في الحوار وتبدأ في إضاعة الوقت وأنت تبحث عن ألفاظ بذيئه تدغدغ بها  مسامع الأعضاء.

سامحني إن أطلت عليك في الحديث لكن ياريت نحب بعض زي زمان

أخوك د . محمد


----------



## Scofield (16 ديسمبر 2006)

mml9973 قال:


> يا أخي لن أستطيع أن أجاريك في الأسلوب الغريب واللفاظ التي لا يرضى عنها السيد المسيح نفسه.
> 
> ما أعلمه عن ديني وما علمنا إيه رسول الله أن نحترم السيد المسيح وأن نحترم أهل الكتاب بغض النظر عن بعض المتأسلمين الذين لا هم لهم إلا السب والشتم.
> 
> ...




ربما ستصدم لو قلت لك
أن محمدك و أله القرآن لم يتكلمو عن المسيح الخاص بنا
وأن عيسى هذا الذين تؤمنون به ليس هو يسوع المسيح الذى نؤمن نحن المسيحين به
نحن الأصل الذين عرفنا المسيح قبل ان تعرفوه انتم و لكنكم لم تعرفو المسيح الحقيقي و انما مسيح خيالى من خيالات محمد و أله الأسلام الذى لا يمت بأى صله للأله الحقيقي الذى خلقنى و خلقك
المسيح الحقيقي هو صورة وكلمة الله المتجسدة
الذى صلب ومات و قام من الاموات و صعد الى السموات بجسده و هو حى
وليس عيسى الذى لا نعرف له اصل
الذى كان يذهب و يبكى لألهه ويخاف من البشر و ألهه يخفيه منهم ثم يميته و يلقى الشبه على شخص آخر يمكن ان يكون برئ حتى يحمى هذا الجبان و يرفع هذا العيسى الى السماء ثم ينزله فى الآخرة حتى يقتل أيضا وده على قولكم انتم
وفى الآخر متساويش السماء بالأرض
أيه اللى هيجيب الأله القوى "المسيح" الى هذا الانسان الجبان "عيسى"؟


----------

